# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ديپلم مجدد یا ترمیم معدل؟

## mraday

سلام من امسال كنكور رياضي دادم رتبه شد 4200 و معدل نهايي 17.80

الان ميخام پشت كنكور بمونم يكي هست بگه اين دىپلم مجدد يا ترميم معدل و اين ها چجوريه 

يعني من ميتونم براي كنكور 95 معدل م رو ببرم بالاتر با ديپ مجدد خواهشن يكي توضيح كامل بده ممنون

----------


## khaan

ترمیم معدل که هیچی در موردش اعلام نشده ولی دیپلم مجدد باید مهر ماه بری داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام کنی براش.
اگه زیر 24 سال باشی میتونی دیپلم مجدد بگیری اگه بالای 24 باشی باید معافیت داشته باشی

----------


## GHZO7

سلام به نظرم معدل خوبی دارین وقتتون رو روی دیپلم مجدد تلف نکنید و تمرکزتون روی کنکور باشه موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mraday

الان من ديپ تجربي بگيرم بهتره يا انساني 

مي ارزه با اين معدل خودم؟

و اين كه درصد هر كدومش تو كنكور رياضي چقدر ميشه؟

----------


## mraday

دوستان؟

----------


## Black

شما اعجوبه این(اعجوبه این=اعجوبه هستین) به مولا

----------


## highdreams

معدلت هم خیلی خوبه.....دیپلم مجدد به نظرم برات اشتباهه!!!!! بری درسای انسانی یا تجربی رو بخونی که چی بشه؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!برو رو همین کنکورت تمرکز کن!!!

----------


## khaan

قطعا ترمیم خیلی بهتر از مجدد هست چون لازم نیست درس های ناآشنا رو وقت بزاری براشون.

----------


## mraday

فازت چيه؟

----------

